# FX5 Intake/outtake placement



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

On a 4' with lots of driftwood and plants is it best to put the filter intake/outtake in the same corner (more aesthetically pleasing and would create a circular motion) or place them on opposite ends to create a 1 way flow from.

Is there a big difference either way?

Also will the flow of a FX5 be to much for a bunch of danios/tetras? I know you can turn down the valve but will it still filter as well with less flow?


Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have my pick up in one corner. Outake on the other in my 120g. I use a powerhead to push water back towards the outake. Seems to work really well for me. I dont find the fx5 flow to be too much. Its not as powerfull as I thought. Plus the split in the outake helps with that aswell. All depends on the tank size but I dont see it as a problem. I prefer intake on one side, outake on the other. I find it more efective.

Turning the valves down would slow down its cleaning. For my tank I use the fx5 mostly to house all my biomedia. I use other filters as my mechanical filtration. It is a bit of a pain to clean so I dont recomend adding polishing pads to it unless you are going to take them out shortly after adding them. They clog fast and slow the filter down even more.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I plan on just using mine with the other ring course pads and bio rings.

I'm also thinking of building some form of a pre filter for the intake tube (which will probably have to be cleaned on eery water change.)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Put all intake and outflow together at the same side of your additional powerhead all facing one direction. Your dead spot is normally directly below where your outflow is.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Would I just need a mini power head?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

shift said:


> I plan on just using mine with the other ring course pads and bio rings.
> 
> I'm also thinking of building some form of a pre filter for the intake tube (which will probably have to be cleaned on eery wa
> 
> ...


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

I have noticed the same dead spot beneath my output bar with the Rena XP3 and since I'm redoing the tank I will try putting them together to see if that helps.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

with two canisters... put 1 intake at the right corner (or left corner of your tank), out flow next to it and point the outflow aiming it to the front left corner of your tank, then put the second intake 10"-12" from your first canister intake/outflow, again, point the outflow toward the left front corner. Then place the powerhead on the right side of the tank about 2/3 height from the bottom and aim it upward towards the left front corner of the tank as well. With that approach, all the outflow will add current with each other instead of canceling each other. Hopefully, they will bring all the debris back under the powerhead to create the dead spot there.

You can put the second powerhead in the middle of the tank at the back. Again, about 2/3 height from the bottom and aim it at the same direct but with a slight angle of pointing upward.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, Charles' method works great. I have always noticed that there's a nice deadzone where all the debris tend to settle underneath the outflow. Guess it makes sense, if water is pushed out from the outflow area, water from elsewhere must flow into the same area. I put a powerhead with a big prefilter under there and it sucks up so much debris that I have to wash out the sponge every few days as its completely clogged. Keeps it out of my canisters.


----------

